# Arabistan



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

A Strick cargo ship, she was sunk by the German surface raider "Michel", I think. Does anybody know any more than this about what happened?


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

All I have is the date, 14-08-1942, when she was sunk.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

A site that you may already have found, but worth a look if you have not, is this one *here*


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, thanks, I've already found that one. I Googled it first before asking here. I also looked at the Strick's page here: http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/strick.html
which gives a tantalising amount of information, but not enough! I know that the Chief survived, because he was my great uncle, (Uncle Ted, my father called him, as opposed to Uncle Tom, who was also an Engineer, and also capturted by the Japanese, at Singapore) but they both died before I was old enough to know anything.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

It might be a help but I believe this vessel was built as the War Magpie


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

The link I referred to above suggests:

Built:1929 by J. Readhead & Sons Ltd., South Shields.
Tonnage: 5,874 grt., 3,701 nt.
Engine: Single screw, Triple expansion with LP Turbine by builder.
Launched for Strick Line (1923) Ltd on the 6th June 1929, completed August 1929, Yard No. 496.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Chouan

Heres a link to her sinking its well down the page

http://www.bismarck-class.dk/hilfskreuzer/michel.html


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Turns out he was my father's cousin, only considerably older, hence he always referred to him as Uncle Ted, his name was Edward Goodrich OBE, from Hartlepool, a Chief with Stricks until the 1960's I beleive. My father was Peter Tyson, Chief, then Superintendant Engineer with Stricks, until their demise in the early 1970's. He then sailed with Souters until his retirement on health grounds.


----------



## filcek (May 26, 2006)

Don't know if this adds to your current information:

"14th August 1942. South-west of St Helena, the cargo liner Arabistan,5,874t (F.C. Strick & Co.), the Persian Gulf to the US, was sunk by the commerce raider Michel (Ge). There was only one survivor from her crew of 60."

Source (good book this though heart-breaking): John M Young, Britain's Sea War. A diary of ship losses 1939-1945. Publ Patrick Stephens Ltd, 1989.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

MERCHANT SEAMEN PRISONER OF WAR RECORDS 1939 to 1952

These records are held at The National Archives at Kew in BT373. These are organised by the name of ship from which the seamen were captured. The information is held in pouches in alphabetical order.

These records contain the names of those men captured from merchant ships and where they were held in captivity. These records also include additional information supplied by the Red Cross. 

There is a file for the Arabistan PoW at this link. By clicking on the "request this" link once on the page you can order this file using the Digital Express service to be sent to your computer within 24 hours for a cost of £8.50 for up to 10 pages of do***ents.

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...4&CATLN=6&Highlight=,ARABISTAN&accessmethod=0


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you very much for that. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Michel left Flushing on the 13th March 1942 with an escort of 9 Minesweepers and 5 Torpedo Boats, the minesweepers exploded several mines, evidence of british activity then the little fleet ran into 4a Flottila of British MTB's not much damage was done to the german ships but one petrol powered MTB caught by fire.
Next morning the german ships were off Le Toquet when they were lit up by starshell and attacked by four British destroyers and a number of MGB's & MTB's although this was not a conclusive action two destroyers were slightly damaged (Windsor & fernie) the Michel was also damaged with four of her crew killed . She was managed to reach Le Havre, and then the Gironde. Finally leaving European waters on the 20th. of March 1942 and set course for the Azores and the South Atlantic, her Captain was Ruckteschell.
She re-fuelled from the tanker Charlotte Schlieman, then she sank her first ship the British Patella of 7,468 tons.
Next was the US ship the 8,684 ton Connecticut, also a tanker, she was captured with the use of one of the Michels torpedo boats, the method of the attack was to trail the target until dark then a torpedo boat would be lowered and its superior speed allowed it to overtake the target.
Early on the 1st. of May, another chance for action arrived for the torpedo boat, the British Blue Funnel Line, 10,000 ton Minelaus was attacked, ordered to stop, her Master, Captain J.H. Blyth, refused, his lookouts had spotted the raider and were suspeicious and the Captain prudently kept his distance. 
The Michel opened fire with her 5.9" guns but the Minelaus being faster pulled away and broadcast a warning on her radio, so the Michel dropped a torpedo boat which flying a white ensign tried to get the Minelaus to stop, she didnt and a torpedo was fired which Captain Blythe avoided with no more weapons the torpedo boat could not stop the Minelaus and she escaped - germans nil Blue Flue one.

On the 20th of May Michel found the 4,245 ton Norwegian Kattegat, she surrendered after a few rounds were fired at her, the crew were taken off and the ship scuttled.
In early june the American Liberty ship, George Clymer of 7,176 tons had broken down drifting 600 miles South West of Ascension whilst waiting for the night to fall she started her engines, Michel followed and attacked after dark with a torpedo boat - two toredoes hit her but she did not sink and a call to Capetown radio brought the promise of a cruiser to help.
Monitoring this Ruckteschell thought he new that only old British D or C class cruisers were in the area and decided he would do a 'Kormoran' on it ( Kormoran surprised the HMAS Sydney and whilst the cruiser sank so did the Kormoran) he waited out of sight but when her returned to the American she she had gone, in fact the AMC Alcantara had picked up the crew and sank the Clymer herself.

next was the 5,200 ton Lylepark from Glasgow, from New York to the cape loaded with war stores , she was hit and abandoned and burned until she sank the next day, the crew were picked up except the master and mate who hid in damaged boat and were recued by the British escort Carrier HMS Archer. #
Next she laid mines 38 Capetown which may have accounted for the steamers Alcyone and Soudan.
Shifting to the Ascension Island area Michel next sank sank 3 ships, Gloucester Castle- 8,006 tons, US Tanker William T Humphrey - 7,982 tons, and Norwegian Tanker, Ararnis, - 7,982 tons.
The Gloucester castle had 134 men on her but due to heavy shell damage only 61 survived and whe the Michel next met up with her support ship Charlotte Schliernann all prisoners were transferred, life was terrible for the 300 men women and children as they were kept in an empty hold adjacent to an oil tank, life got worse as they were landed in Japan were they were used as slave labour.

Her next victim was the Arabistan off St Helena ( I have no further info on this attack) and the Michel shifted back to the Indian Ocean to carry on hunt after sinking many more ships :- American Leader, Empire Dawn, British Reynolds, Sawokia,
Eugene Livanos, Empire Marsh, Hoegh Silverdawn, and her last victimFerncastle
With no way back to Europe Michel was ordered to proceed to Japan and here Michels luck ran out 60 miles to seaward of Yokohama when she was hit by a torpedo from the USS Tarpon, she did not sink and was firing wildly into the night so the US sub closed and fired a further spread of three torpedoes one torpedo hit blowing off the stern but still the Michel floated, one more torpedo produced a massive explosion and when the smoke cleared Michel the final German surface raider had gone had gone, at this time it is believed there were no survivors on board as there seemed to have been a change of policy and ships were attacked without warning and many men died because of this,


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks. I know something of the Michel's career, but I'm more interested in the victims than the agressor, especially how my relative survived alone.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

You may want to check to see if he ever made a survivors report which could be held at Kew in ADM/2142 covering the months August/October 1942. Follow link and request as mentioned for PoW file in my earlier thread.

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...=6&Highlight=,SURVIVORS,REPORT&accessmethod=0

Casualties below. A further 43 Lascar Seamen are commemorated on Bombay/Chittagong War Memorials.

AH ON, Carpenter, S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 47. Husband of Mrs. Ah On (nee Chow), of Kaiping, Kwangtung, China. (Hong Kong War Memorial)

BARRETT, Master, EDWARD ROBERT, S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 47. Husband of Jessie A. Barrett, of Irlam o'the Height, Lancashire. 

BROWN, Fifth Engineer Officer, PETER, S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 21.

CALDER, Chief Officer, WILLIAM, S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 35. Son of Charles and Jessie Calder; husband of Jemima Calder, of Dunnet, Caithnessshire.

CANNELL, First Radio Officer, BRYAN INGLIS, S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 22. King's Cormnendation for Brave Conduct. Son of Walter Reah Cannell and Jane Susannah Cannell, of Chelsea, London. 

CORBETT, Cadet, BRIAN, S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 17. Son of John Samuel and Fanny Louisa Corbett, of Tipton, Staffordshire. 

FLOYDD, Second Officer, FRANK, S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 32. Son of William Frank and Anna Rebecca Floydd; husband of Doris Marguerite Floydd, of Exeter, Devon. 

HARDERN, Cadet, LEONARD MICHAEL, S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 18. Son of Dorothy G. Hardern, of Flixton, Lancashire. 

JENKINS, Third Engineer Officer, IDRIS, S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 26. Son of William Henry and Elizabeth Jenkins, of Fleur-de-Lis, Monmouthshire. 

OLDFIELD, Third Radio Officer, WALLACE F., S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 19.

PHILLIPS, Second Engineer Officer, THOMAS WILLIAM, S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 36. Husband of D. Phillips, of Manchester. 

WHITE, Third Officer, JOHN WILLIAM, S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 35. Son of Frederick and Lucy White. 

DEMS Gunners 

BANKS, Able Seaman, GEORGE, P/JX 228589. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. (lost in S.S. Arabistan) 14th August 1942. Son of George and Helen Banks, of Edinburgh. 

CROSS, Able Seaman, STEPHEN JAMES, P/JX 289444. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. (lost in S.S. Arabistan). 14th August 1942. Son of James and Dora Louisa Cross, of Northampton. 

DRAKE, Able Seaman, BERTRAM FRANCIS, P/JX 249957. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. (lost in S.S. Arabistan). 14th August 1942. Age 30. Son of Frank and Jane Drake; husband of Maud Winnifred Drake, of Millwall, London. 

Naval Staff

GRANT, Leading Seaman, JOSEPH, C/HD/X 90, S.S. Arabistan., Royal Naval Volunteer Reserve. 14 August 1942. Age 34. Son of Joseph and Emily Jane Grant; husband of Catherine Grant, of Hull, Yorkshire. 

Maritime RA

DAVIES, Gunner, LLOYD ERNEST, 3772748, 5/3 Maritime Regt., Royal Artillery. 14 August 1942. Age 20.

PYGOTT, Gunner, WILLIAM EDMUND, 4695385, 4/2 Maritime Regt., Royal Artillery. 14 August 1942. Age 27. Son of Roger Gardam Pygott and Frances Pygott; husband of Sarah Emma Pygott, of Cudworth, Yorkshire. 

STYRING, Lance Bombardier, THOMAS LESLIE, 895124, 7/4 Maritime Regt., Royal Artillery. 14 August 1942. Age 20. Son of Henry and Elsie Styring, of Sheffield.

THOMAS, Gunner, HAROLD, 3652788, 5/3 Maritime Regt., Royal Artillery. formerly, South Lancashire Regiment 14 August 1942. Age 27. Son of John Charles and Margaret Ethel Thomas, of Liverpool.

THORNTON, Gunner, BERTIE, 4695436, 4/2 Maritime Regt., Royal Artillery. 14 August 1942. Age 28. Son of Joseph and Emily Thornton; husband of Mabel Thornton, of Acomb, Yorkshire.

WATSON, Lance Bombardier, JOHN A., 2089944, 5/3 Maritime Regt., Royal Artillery. 14 August 1942.


----------



## allalogie (Dec 27, 2005)

Re survivor reports....

I have a copy of the index of survivor reports and the ARABISTAN is not listed


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Again, thanks very much.


----------



## GeoffHardern (Nov 15, 2007)

Chouan,
I have just stumbled across this Forum and your Posts regarding the SS Arabistan today and I am feeling quite emotional at what I have been reading. This has been my first attempt to research into the background of what happened to the SS Arabistan.
My father, Leonard Rushworth Hardern (born 1896) and his first wife, Dorothy G. Hardern had a son, Michael Leonard Hardern who was born on 28 October 1923. 
Michael served on the SS Arabistan as a Cadet and was killed at 18 years old when it was sunk by the Michel. 
My father re-married and I and my brother are his sons to his new wife. Sadly, my Father died in 1978 and my Mother in 1994.
When I was a young boy I remember my Father talking about his first son, Michael being killed on the Arabistan. My recollection of his version of the sinking was that the Michel (and I didn't even know the name of the German vessel that sunk the Arabistan until reading this Forum thread) was that she was first torpedoed and started to sink, and then the Michel closed in and strafed the stricken vessel with machine gun fire killing all those crew who were on deck trying to escape or any survivors of the initial blast.
Michael Leonard Hardern had a younger sister, Patricia Hardern who I am not in contact with today but who I believe may still be alive. This will probably give me the impetus to try and trace her to see if she remembers more details.
Regards


----------



## GeoffHardern (Nov 15, 2007)

Chouan,

Sorry, I forgot to mention that Michael Leonard Hardern's name is listed as a crew member earlier in this thread by Billy1963.
Regards


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

It does make emotional reading doesn't it. I believe that my father's cousin survived by clinging onto an upturned wrecked lifeboat overnight and was picked up by the Michel the following morning. There are then 2 stories. One is that he was the sole survivor, the other is that a Cadet was also picked up out of the wreckage as well and that he or they were subsequently handed over to the Japanese. In any case, only the C/E survived in the end. 
Thanks for the PM alerting me to your post.


----------



## GeoffHardern (Nov 15, 2007)

Chouan,

Thanks for that confirmation as that was how I had interpreted the survivor scenarios from everything I read yesterday evening. What was the name of the Chief Engineer? 
Do you know if the Captain of the Arabistan was J H Metcalfe at the time she was sunk?

Thanks & regards
Geoff


----------



## GeoffHardern (Nov 15, 2007)

Chouan,

With regard to my last post, I don't think the Captain of the SS Arabistan could have been J.H.Metcalfe when it was sunk in 1942 as on the Strick Line website it shows a photo of the new Arabistan built in 1944 with 'Captain J.H.Metcalfe' as a caption underneath??

Regards
Geoff


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

GeoffHardern said:


> Chouan,
> 
> Thanks for that confirmation as that was how I had interpreted the survivor scenarios from everything I read yesterday evening. What was the name of the Chief Engineer?
> Do you know if the Captain of the Arabistan was J H Metcalfe at the time she was sunk?
> ...


Edward Goodrich was the C/E.


----------



## GeoffHardern (Nov 15, 2007)

Chouan,
I found the following website pages which are written by Captain George Duffy of the MV American Leader which was sunk on 10 September 1942 just after the Arabistan, and he and a number of his crew were taken prisoner onto the Michel.

http://www.usmm.org/duffyofstars.html

http://www.usmm.org/duffyamerlead.html

I sent Captain George Duffy the e-mail below and his reply is attached below mine:

My e-mail to Captain George Duffy:

Mr Duffy,

I recently found your website which I read with great interest. Congratulations on all your great work and efforts.

I have recently been researching the death of my half brother, Michael Leonard Hardern who died on the SS Arabistan at the age of 18 when it was sunk on the 14 August 1942 by the German Raider Michel.

I have been in touch with a relative of the sole survivor of the SS Arabistan who was the Chief Engineer Mr Edward Goodrich. He was picked up by the Michel the morning after the Arabistan was sunk on 14 August 1942. Apparently Mr Goodrich was taken to a Japanese PoW Camp by the Michel. Since you were captured and aboard the Michel from 10 September 1942 onwards, did you ever come into contact with Mr Edward Goodrich? 

Any help would be most appreciated.

Regards

Geoff Hardern
Warrington, United Kingdom

Reply from Captain George Duffy:


Hello Geoff:

No, I never came in contact with Chief Engineer Goodrich.

We were sunk by the Michel on September 10 and the only prisoners aboard her at that time were three hospitalized men from the American tanker William F. Humphrey. 

During the summer of 1942, the Michel met up with the raider Stier and numerous other German blockade runners and supply ships. One of these latter vessels, the captured Speybank, renamed Doggerbank, on June 26 took from Michel survivors of the Patella, Connecticut, Kattegat, and Lylepark. These prisoners were taken to Japan, stopping at Batavia en route. 

On August 26, the tanker Charlotte Schliemann parted company with Michel after prisoners from the William F. Humphrey, Aramis, Gloucester Castle, and, presumably Mr. Goodrich, were transferred.
The Arabistan had been sunk on August 14. These people went to Yokohama, via Batavia and Singapore. 

The Michel never reached the Far East until February 10, 1943. Some of her prisoners from her last three victims were put ashore at Singapore, others went with her to Kobe.

I have no idea where in Britain you could search for records of British citizens who were interned by the Japanese. Of possible help may be http://www.cofepow.org.uk and http://www.fepow-community.org.uk 

Good luck!

George. 


I hope this may help your efforts to discover more of the background to what happened to Edward Goodrich.

Regards
Geoff


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks very much for your efforts. I'll have a look at the links that you've received and see what I can find. Thanks again.
Peter


----------



## pomkee (Jan 2, 2009)

*pomkee*

Arabistan: My Uncle Ted (uncle actually) was Chief Engineer (Edwin GOODRIDGE) and was the sole survivor.
Info that I have is that he was awarded the MBE and King's Commendation group of six awards. He was twice torpedoed. SS Shahristan and then the MV Arabistan.

The German account of it from notes on ships sunk by HILFSKREYZER 'MICHEL"
1st cruise 13 Mar 1942 - 2 Mar 1943. - 

Aug 14th South of St Helena 5875 Ton Arabistan freighter in ballast from Cape Town to Trinidad was shot to pieces so efficiently from point blank range that only one of her crew of 60 survived. Her Chief Engineer being picked up the following morning (Aug 15)


----------



## DavidCB (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, just joined this site. My late uncle was a maritime Anti Aircraft gunner in the Royal Artillery. He was reputedly aboard the SS Arabistan. Over the last few days, I have built up an ever changing picture of the sinking of this ship. As far as I can tell, it was captured by the German surface raider, Michel. The crew were disembarked as captives and the ship sunk. Despite being captured by the Germans, the crew somehow ended up at a Japanese prisoner of war camp. Only two survived the war - a chief Engineer and a Cadet officer. Until 1990, our family believed that the ship had been sunk by the Japanese with no survivors. Then a chance meeting with a "survivor" revealed that my uncle - Lance Bombardier Thomas Leslie Styring, Royal Artillery, at the point of being taken off the ship "by the Japanese", prior to sinking the ship, went back below decks to search for a missing friend. He was never seen again and went down with the ship. Only a few days ago, I discovered more information on-line - the details of ship being sunk not by the Japanese but by the Germans. Does anyone have any accurate information - most particularly about Edwin Goodridge, the (apparently) sole (one site says there were two) survivors of the POW camp and any contact details for descendants - I am particularly keen to get a response from pomkee, a descendant of Edwin Goodridge, whose posting says that his uncle was "picked up" the day after the ship was sunk - this contradicts the POW business. All very confusing - I just want to get at the truth and find out what happened yo my uncle.


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Edwin Goodridge was the only actual survivor, in that he and the cadet were the only two who survived the sinking by the Michel. They were both handed over to the Japanese along woth oher prisoners taken from other ships. Only he survived the captivity.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Chouan said:


> Edwin Goodridge was the only actual survivor, in that he and the cadet were the only two who survived the sinking by the Michel. They were both handed over to the Japanese along woth oher prisoners taken from other ships. Only he survived the captivity.


Hello Chouan,

Interested to know what information is available stating that one of the Arabistan cadets survived the sinking only to die as a PoW. The CWGC records no casualty from the Arabistan having died in captivity. I have records of all MN burials from WWII and there is nothing mentioned for this ship.

Rgds Billy


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

GeoffHardern said:


> Chouan, Do you know if the Captain of the Arabistan was J H Metcalfe at the time she was sunk? Thanks & regards
> Geoff


BARRETT, Master, EDWARD ROBERT, S.S. Arabistan (London). Merchant Navy. 14th August 1942. Age 47. Husband of Jessie A. Barrett, of Irlam o'the Height, Lancashire.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

DavidCB said:


> Hi everyone, just joined this site. My late uncle was a maritime Anti Aircraft gunner in the Royal Artillery. He was reputedly aboard the SS Arabistan. All very confusing - I just want to get at the truth and find out what happened yo my uncle.


Commemorated Plymouth Naval Memorial

STYRING, Lance Bombardier, THOMAS LESLIE, 895124, 7/4 Maritime Regt., Royal Artillery. 14 August 1942. Age 20. Son of Henry and Elsie Styring, of Sheffield.


----------



## Ralph P (Jun 7, 2012)

*Palph Pottinger re SS Arabistan*

I have found this thread very interesting, My mother's cousin Peter Brown was 5th Engineer on the Arabistan when she was sunk.

It happened two days after his 21st birthday. I only know Peter from a photo of him and his twin brother George, taken when they were little boys. My mother spoke often of Peter, saying what a lovely lad he was, but I really knew nothing of how he met his end, until a cousin, researching our family tree found out the name of his ship and we have been able to find out so much more. Such a tragedy, such an awful fate.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Chouan said:


> A Strick cargo ship, she was sunk by the German surface raider "Michel", I think. Does anybody know any more than this about what happened?


The following an extract from SHIPPING COMPANY LOSSES OF THE SECOND WORLD WAR.

ARABISTAN (Captain E.R. Barrett). On passage from Cape Town to Trinidad and south of St Helena on 14 August, 1942, when shelled at point-blank range by the Hilfskreuzer (raider) Michel (Kapitän zur See Hellmuth von Ruckteschell) and sank within minutes. Fifty-nine died. Mr Edwin Goodridge, her Chief Engineer and sole survivor, spent the night hanging on to an upturned, wrecked, lifeboat and was picked up by the Michel the following morning. Along with some 300 survivors of other ships sunk by the Michel, Mr Goodridge was subsequently transferred to the supply tanker Charlotte Schliemann where the prisoners were inadequately fed and housed down a small, rat-infested, hold. The Charlotte Schliemann landed 40 survivors at Singapore on 30 September and reached Yokohama on 19 October. Mr Goodridge was repatriated from Japan when the war ended. In 1946, Ruckteschell was convicted of war crimes and incarcerated in Fuhlbüttel prison, in Hamburg. He died in 1948, shortly after hearing that he was to be released due to a heart condition. See also under Lylepark, J. & J. DENHOLM LTD., Patella, SHELL GROUP, Empire Dawn, WALTER RUNCIMAN & CO. LTD./MOOR LINE, and Gloucester Castle, 
UNION-CASTLE LINE.


----------



## andythefiddler (Feb 8, 2014)

*Excited*

I have a family story, gleaned late in Ted's (Edwin Goodrige) life.

Haven't time to post it now but will do very soon.

I have searched for ages for information about this man!


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm impatient to hear it! He was my second cousin.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Chouan said:


> A Strick cargo ship, she was sunk by the German surface raider "Michel", I think. Does anybody know any more than this about what happened?


Details of all Strick Line losses are given in my book SHIPPING COMPANY LOSSES OF THE SECOND WORLD WAR, available from all good book sellers.


----------

